# First Reptile Incoming: Newbie needing advice!



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm currently very excited as I'm expected my first pet Lizard to arrive next Thursday.

I purchased a crested gecko from Lilly Exotics and it's due to come next thrusday. I've read up alot of advice & caresheets and I've decided to feed my gecko on CGD and appropriate fruits (with the ocassional insect as a treat). 

I really want to get this right and make sure that my gecko grows up healthy and happy so I was wondering; in general what should the proportions be for CGD:Fruit feeding? Is there anything else I should consider in this (very rough) diet plan?

Thank you in advance for any advice given!
Kitty.


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

A few things to add to the first post-
-After double checking, to be sure, turns out my gecko will be about 7 weeks old upon arrival, so almost completly new to this world. X3

-I've been a bit thrown off by some advice I got today. I was told that CGD's shouldn't be used and that you're better off making your own mix. This threw me off a bit as I wanted my gecko's diet to be mainly CGD. Is CGD really that unreliable?


Many thanks for any answers to my newbie-like quetions.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

imo i'd rather use cgd i did use the 2part rapashy cgd but now i use clarks cgd

tbh.....fruit aint the best way as you have to get the calcium levels just right


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

i haven't read much about the CGD or these particular lizards but let us know how you get on


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm going with Komodo Premium Crested Gecko Complete Diet to start with, high hopes on my part, but I haven't heard much about it. 
I really hope I can give me creastie a healthy and happy diet.


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

im getting a crested gecko from there aswell, hopefully gonna get it next week 

i got the repashy cgd because this is what lilly exotic feeds them i think, but i was planning on getting the komodo one after because its cheaper.
im just having trouble with my heat mat i dont know where to put it :/

how often were u planning on feeding yours insects?!? @)


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting mine next week too! (Exciting!)
Maybe because we're getting them at roughly the same time we can trade tips and experiences =P

I got Komodos mainly because It was the most readily avaliable; I could be certain that I have a regular supply. 

I'm also thinking of trying this awesome recipe-
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/507763-my-crested-gecko-food-mix.html
I'm hoping this yummy sounding recipe will appeal to my baby enough that it'll find the transition to Komodos CGD easy.

I was also rather put off Repashy because of this topic-
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/542378-repashy-2-part-diet-problems.html

I was thinking of feeding it insects every 1-2 weeks. I'm just a bit wary to be over-feeding it with bugs when it will be getting everything it needs from its suppliment. >_<
I really want to feed it roaches instead of crickets, but I'm not sure. =X


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> I'm getting mine next week too! (Exciting!)
> Maybe because we're getting them at roughly the same time we can trade tips and experiences =P
> 
> I got Komodos mainly because It was the most readily avaliable; I could be certain that I have a regular supply.
> ...


yes we could, i dont know how to add someone as a freind on here though! which one of the website did u get? 
i was planning on feeding repashy for the first few weeks, then try the komodo and then after a while get rid of the repashy all together. that recipe sounds good, ive saved it to use aswell :2thumb:

None of the reptile shops near me sell roaches as far as i know, its just hoppers and crickets , i really hate things like that.


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I befriended you =3

I got 1590 (adorable), yourself?

I'm thinking of getting my roaches online, either through this forum or through a reputable U.K. seller.


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> I befriended you =3
> 
> I got 1590 (adorable), yourself?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my roaches online, either through this forum or through a reputable U.K. seller.


That is quite a good idea getting them online, never realy thought of that :/

originaly i was either gonna get 1590 or 1612, but u beat me to 1590 so i got 1612, which is fine because its still well cute!!


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I was looking at 1612 too because of that adorable face and lovely, happy, colour, buuut in the end that stunning harlequin won it for me, no regrets for sure! X3

But at least now we'll both know that the other gecko is in good hands!


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I never thought about buying insects online either but have a look around, there are some really great deals out there


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> Yeah I was looking at 1612 too because of that adorable face and lovely, happy, colour, buuut in the end that stunning harlequin won it for me, no regrets for sure! X3
> 
> But at least now we'll both know that the other gecko is in good hands!


yeah, i love the picture of 1612, but like you yours is a harlequin and i love the colours and that, we was obviously having the same problem choosing. youll have to put some pictures up when you get him or her 

i think it its strange that you can buy insects online :/


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Considering I just brought a baby gecko online I don't really think that buying the insects to feed it online is the oddest thing out there =P

We'll definetly have to keep each other updated. I was really torn so I think it's brilliant that 1612 has gone to someone that I now know, and that we can exchange photos of our new little critters.

Thanks webz; I'm glad I've given you a good idea!


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> Considering I just brought a baby gecko online I don't really think that buying the insects to feed it online is the oddest thing out there =P
> 
> We'll definetly have to keep each other updated. I was really torn so I think it's brilliant that 1612 has gone to someone that I now know, and that we can exchange photos of our new little critters.
> 
> Thanks webz; I'm glad I've given you a good idea!


your right, i supose i hadnt thought about it before so it seems weird :whistling2:

have u thought of any names yet?
im so excited!!!!!!!!!! and slightly scared at the same time!


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I've thought about names, but it's going to be diffricult considering that the gender will be unknown for so long >_<

I've been browsing Unisex names but nothings jumped out at the moment; I think I'll have to see my little-one and watch its behaviour before coming up with a fitting name.

What about yourself?
Are you hoping for a particular gender?


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> I've thought about names, but it's going to be diffricult considering that the gender will be unknown for so long >_<
> 
> I've been browsing Unisex names but nothings jumped out at the moment; I think I'll have to see my little-one and watch its behaviour before coming up with a fitting name.
> 
> ...


i like the name harley, (i was originaly going to get a harliquin from a different website) thats why harley and it was a boy
but i dont know now im still thinking

and as for gender i dont really mind to much, u?


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I think a female would be nice, but I think as long as my geckos happy and healthy then that's the main thing.


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> I think a female would be nice, but I think as long as my geckos happy and healthy then that's the main thing.


 
yes, what set up have u got for it atm?
im really nervous about it, i dont want to do anything wrong! 
im really confussed over live food at the moment :/


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a vivarium 40X30X35.

I've put an exo-terra background in my viv with loads of potential-ledges for the gecko to climb on. I've got some silk-plants for hiding behind on this background as well.

I got a coconut for the hiding space, and an exo-terra dish for its food. 

I have a heat-mat, but I haven't installed it yet because I want to check the temperature of the tank without it first. I haven't got my thermometer for the tank yet, but I have got a hydrogemeter (humidity-thingy).

This sunday I'm going to a garden centre to buy more climbing equipment for it and the remaining odds-and-ends.

I want to be really quirky and freaky and put a little mirror in the Viv, but I'm not so sure. X3

For substrate I'm using kitchen roll, so that I can moniter its poo regularly and to avoid it eating its substrate.

Livefood is really the only thing that's throwing me off right now.

Crestie experts-Heeeelp! =P


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> I have a vivarium 40X30X35.
> 
> I've put an exo-terra background in my viv with loads of potential-ledges for the gecko to climb on. I've got some silk-plants for hiding behind on this background as well.
> 
> ...


wow yours sounds cool, at the moment i just have a small exo terra faunarium its 40x30x17 and i have a long ivy sort of fake plant, a exo terra vine, and this little hut thing, its wooden and meant for hamsters, but its perfect for a little crestie and only cost £1.20 so u know. and i havnt put my heat mat on at the moment either. and kitchen roll and substrate and um milk bottle tops for a dish :/

yeah i dotn know what to dust the live food with, theres so many different things with different vitamins and such! its confussing me! 
HELP EXPERTS :2thumb:


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

No complaints on my part about saving money by getting a hamster hut.
The coconut I brought cost 50p, and I got a lovely snack, supply out of it for myself! =P

Dusting and gut-loading is confusing me abit; espcially because I'm not sure how it could/would/does interfere with the CGD, which is supposed to already be complete.

From what I've heard live-food makes the young cresties grow better so I wouldn't really want to deprive my gecko of that.


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> No complaints on my part about saving money by getting a hamster hut.
> The coconut I brought cost 50p, and I got a lovely snack, supply out of it for myself! =P
> 
> Dusting and gut-loading is confusing me abit; espcially because I'm not sure how it could/would/does interfere with the CGD, which is supposed to already be complete.
> ...


wow did u buy a proper coconut and make the hut urself?

im getting confussed on the same thing, i dont know what to buy! 
ive heard the same thing, so i want to get some live food

if you find anything out, please tell me : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey,
you already know opinion on live food for cresties,
but imo the mirror is a bad idea as....... if its a male it can get stress out by seeing another male,even females might feel threatened, it can get confused for example it might see a cric in the mirror and go for this which can also lead to damage(mainly on the snoat)


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I found your info very helpful thanks.
I wouldn't really put a mirror on the cage I'm just overly quirky sometimes =P
Very few animals have been proven to recognise themselves in a mirror and do tend to think that it's either A) another animal or B) something to be completly disinterested in. Interesting really.

Edit- @ Tortex: Yup I made the hut myself, from a coconut that I brought at a supermarket. After I sliced it in half, took the cocnut out and made it into a suitable hiding-space I boiled the shell and hey-presto; Gecko home sweet Gecko home.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Tortex said:


> im getting confussed on the same thing, i dont know what to buy!


is it the cgd your stuck on???
if so hopefully this might help....

there are two things cresties need as a food source......
1.fruit/nectre
2.live

when people say complete, they are just referring to the Crested gecko diet (cgd)

putting it simply there are 2 diff types of cgd
1.complete
2.two part

the differences are.....
the 2 part cgd comes with 1 base then 1 flavouring seperated, so if you wanted to get a diff flavour you dont have to buy another base,
depending on your supplier this normally works out cheaper

where as the complete cgd comes with the base and a flavouring but its all mixed toghter.
hope that has help

imo all cresties should be given live food


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> Yes, I found your info very helpful thanks.
> I wouldn't really put a mirror on the cage I'm just overly quirky sometimes =P
> Very few animals have been proven to recognise themselves in a mirror and do tend to think that it's either A) another animal or B) something to be completly disinterested in. Interesting really.
> 
> Edit- @ Tortex: Yup I made the hut myself, from a coconut that I brought at a supermarket. After I sliced it in half, took the cocnut out and made it into a suitable hiding-space I boiled the shell and hey-presto; Gecko home sweet Gecko home.


that is quite cool!
i think i might get locusts to feed my little crestie
i dont like the look of crickets :/

jsut need to find what to keep them in, gut load them with, and dust them with


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Ch4dg you're a true star. 
It's really nice to have someone around who can impart their wisdom, much appreciated indeed =3

Recomendations for gut-loading and dusting brands would also be amazingly helpful.


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

yes thankyou for all that info Ch4dg


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Tortex said:


> jsut need to find what to keep them in, gut load them with, and dust them with


you can just buy them in pre-packed tubs i use these guys.....great price and next daydeliv

Internet Reptile items - Get great deals on Heat Mats, Locusts items on eBay.co.uk Shops!

or use a cricket keeper.

then gut load them on fresh food dark green lettuce(round or curly),spuds, carrots
for a water sorce
Pro Rep Bug Gel Jar Pack, 500ml on eBay (end time 21-Aug-10 01:09:29 BST)

dust them with... calcium during the week(mon-fri)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZooMed-Repti-..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3a5cd3f68e

and nurtabol(a vitamin d3 supplement)on the weekends(sat&sun)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zoo-Med-Repti..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item19b815b8d3
never the other way round


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Kittysan said:


> Ch4dg you're a true star.
> It's really nice to have someone around who can impart their wisdom, much appreciated indeed =3
> 
> Recomendations for gut-loading and dusting brands would also be amazingly helpful.





Tortex said:


> yes thankyou for all that info Ch4dg


no probs


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Internet-Reptile



okay thanks, how often do u feed live food and cgd? becuse u feed them one or the other dont u, not both on the same day?

oh and how much noise do insects make ???


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Tortex said:


> okay thanks, how often do u feed live food and cgd? becuse u feed them one or the other dont u, not both on the same day?
> 
> oh and how much noise do insects make ???


i do cgd one day(wel evening), then live the next. i've never done both on the same day.

locust hardly anything, brown crix a bit (not enough to keep you awake)then black...if you want sleep dont get these


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> i do cgd one day(wel evening), then live the next. i've never done both on the same day.
> 
> locust hardly anything, brown crix a bit (not enough to keep you awake)then black...if you want sleep dont get these


how long do u keep the live food in there?
thanks for all those links, ill be ordering those tomorrow
i think ill get the locusts from my local pets at home, i dont
want to order them and they be to big or anything :/

i have a feeling ill have to keep the insects in my room so i dont want any escaping or being to noisey! 

thankyou for your help


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Tortex said:


> how long do u keep the live food in there?
> thanks for all those links, ill be ordering those tomorrow
> i think ill get the locusts from my local pets at home, i dont
> want to order them and they be to big or anything :/
> ...


not a problem,we all had to start somewhere 
but
once bought,
give them some food
leave bout 3hrs
then feed them to the gc when needed
simple


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice. It's very helpful.


----------



## Sophsky (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a quick thing... you're both worrying about where to put heat mats, but unless you live in a VERY cold house you really won't need one at all...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Sophsky said:


> Just a quick thing... you're both worrying about where to put heat mats, but unless you live in a VERY cold house you really won't need one at all...


theres nothing wrong with asking though :?


----------



## Sophsky (Jul 28, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> theres nothing wrong with asking though :?


Hence the reply as noone else had mentioned it and I didn't want them to cook their new crestie?


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Sophsky said:


> Hence the reply as noone else had mentioned it and I didn't want them to cook their new crestie?


My house is actually an old Victorian one and temperatures can get pretty cool. I actually have to keep the heat mat on during the day just in order to have a consistent temp of 70-80 F. Though I could probably do without it, it helps make sure that daytime temps never even have a chance of getting too low.


----------

